# Found a Ferret on my walk - advice please?



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Today whilst walking my dogs my Springer found a Ferret in a Rabbit hole in the middle of some woods. 
He was the cutest little thing :001_wub:
He seemed friendly enough and came up out of 2 holes, but wouldn't actually leave the holes (I tied the dogs to a tree but my Springer was barking and it may have scared him).

I assume he's someones pet or a working Ferret that has gone to ground and been left, I'm very tempted to catch him and keep him :001_wub: As I have been considering getting a ferret for a while now. 

Is it likely he will be microchipped? Or where is the best place to look to see if someone is missing him? 

Also how is best to catch him? I'm thinking a box with some bedding and food in it. What time of day is best?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure, but I would be careful handling it. They can't half nip 

Food may help to tempt it into a cage. 

Please don't just keep it. Someone could be heartbroken. Also, if it's a working ferret it may not be suitable as a pet.

I would locate a rescue (?) or put a notice up in the vets/shops. Don't put too many details and ask for a description etc. to ensure it is the owner.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Likely to be a working ferret if it's down a hole. 

Be cautious though and ensure he/she see's your hand coming before you grab as you may get mistaken for a rabbit.

Take some fresh cooked chicken out there and put it just far enough outside the hole that it encourages him/her out.

Some working ferrets are not chipped others are. It may be lost or even dumped if it's not earning it's way. 

I wouldn't leave him/her out there in the dark but I'm a big softy for animals. You may be best waiting for daylight to ensure you don't get bit. 

Best of luck.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

My advice is go and catch it now!, it will be better of caught then you could try and find its owner, as it is a working ferret it dosen't mean it will bite, it may not be where you saw it now though.

ETA Now is the best time to go and look as the ferret will be looking for food, take a torch with you and some smelly food so it can smell it and it may attract it. Good Luck


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not sure, but I would be careful handling it. They can't half nip
> 
> Food may help to tempt it into a cage.
> 
> ...


if the owner can not be found then the OP should keep it if they wish, sadly ferrets are very disposable these days, especially if he is a male. There are hundreds of ferrets sat in rescue awaiting homes. I say good on the OP if they wish to keep him/her if the owner can't be found.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> if the owner can not be found then the OP should keep it if they wish, sadly ferrets are very disposable these days, especially if he is a male. There are hundreds of ferrets sat in rescue awaiting homes. I say good on the OP if they wish to keep him/her if the owner can't be found.


I agree,

If there's no chip and no missing posters locally then why not keep it.
I know quite a few "workers" who dump ferrets that are not as good at working as others. It's sad but true, many ferret rescues are now closed from taking on any more ferrets as they are full mostly of stray/dumped ferrets.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I agree,
> 
> If there's no chip and no missing posters locally then why not keep it.
> I know quite a few "workers" who dump ferrets that are not as good at working as others. It's sad but true, many ferret rescues are now closed from taking on any more ferrets as they are full mostly of stray/dumped ferrets.


because of the location I would say it was some careless owner anyway, working ferrets without locator collars is just stupid and often why ferrets are lost while working as the owner wont pull out for a locator to keep their ferrets safe. I guess its because ferrets are so cheap they can get a new one for a fiver after all


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

A little pic of him I snapped on my phone


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it looks a girl to me but he could be a small boy


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Went up this morning but no sign. I've left some meat in a trap and will go up again later about the same time as I saw him/her yesterday to have another look.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Been up again and still no sign, nothing has been disturbed. I assume either he's moved on or the owners came back last night to collect him. I can't leave my trap out over night in case it gets taken. I walk that way nearly every day so will keep an eye out in case I see him again.

I'm quite dissapointed, I was looking forward to having a Ferret to look after, if even for a few days whilst he was reunited with his owner.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Wyrd said:


> I'm quite dissapointed, I was looking forward to having a Ferret to look after, if even for a few days whilst he was reunited with his owner.


Why don't you look at adopting a ferret? Both my girls are adopted from my local RSPCA and they are lovely.

Your local RSPCA will no doubt have some in, they are always spayed/neutered, chipped and vaccinated before leaving.

Otherwise there are some ferret rescues in the Birmingham area if you want me to pass you some details?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> if the owner can not be found then the OP should keep it if they wish, sadly ferrets are very disposable these days, especially if he is a male. There are hundreds of ferrets sat in rescue awaiting homes. I say good on the OP if they wish to keep him/her if the owner can't be found.


Well, obviously if the OP tries, but can't trace an owner! But she didn't actually say that, I don't think.

QUOTE: I assume he's someones pet or a working Ferret that has gone to ground and been left, I'm very tempted to catch him and keep him As I have been considering getting a ferret for a while now. UNQUOTE

I don't think my suggestion was unreasonable. I know if I lost a pet, regardless of what it was, I would be devastated if someone just caught it and took it home. Maybe it's owner has been trying to catch it and was going back later to try again?

Incidentally, a couple of our family pets were strays which we rescued and kept, but only after advertising locally for owners, without anyone coming forward to claim. There are protocols for such situations.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Wyrd said:


> Is it likely he will be microchipped? Or where is the best place to look to see if someone is missing him?


If you look closer Lurcherlad I think you missed this part of the post :yesnod:


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Why don't you look at adopting a ferret? Both my girls are adopted from my local RSPCA and they are lovely.
> 
> Your local RSPCA will no doubt have some in, they are always spayed/neutered, chipped and vaccinated before leaving.
> 
> Otherwise there are some ferret rescues in the Birmingham area if you want me to pass you some details?


I think I will keep checking back for a bit and see if I meet him again, I will do some more research and might look into getting a rescue 

I was having a google on the net and came across the Shropshire Falconry club, there's a man who's face looks sort of familar on the gallery pages and they have 2 white Ferrets, one who looks Albino and the other looks to have black eyes. The car belonging to a person who flies his bird of prey around the area was parked up the road by the field that backs onto the woods last night, so I'm wondering if it was his Ferret and he came back for it last night, or he was in the woods the same time as me and his Ferret just happened to pop up the hole by me.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, obviously if the OP tries, but can't trace an owner! But she didn't actually say that, I don't think.
> 
> QUOTE: I assume he's someones pet or a working Ferret that has gone to ground and been left, I'm very tempted to catch him and keep him As I have been considering getting a ferret for a while now. UNQUOTE
> 
> ...


If the ferret has been worked and lost then the owner cant of cared, this is why ferret locator collars are made, so you can track the ferret under ground and then dig for it. It maybe possible that the ferret escaped but why wasn't there any lost posters around? sadly ferrets are lost quite often and to some people they aren't pets they are just working tools, that they can replace if they lose for five pound, or less.

I understand what you are getting at but the sad fact is many working people wont bother trying to locate a lost ferret (or in my opinion they would of bought a locator)

ETA:: The main thing was that their was a ferret in the wild, it would of been better caught and if an owner not found then the op keep him/her.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Well still no sign at all, think he has either moved on or been found by his owner.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Wyrd said:


> Well still no sign at all, think he has either moved on or been found by his owner.


lets hope he/she is home warm and fed


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I walk that way most days so will keep checking in, but hopefully the owner has found him


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

DKDREAM, i agree with what your saying there, too many people get a ferret, realise they are a lot of work and 'release them into the wild' and are very certain that the ferret will learn to hunt and fend for its self!


----------

